# خرائد



## A doctor

السلام عليكم

يا احباب هناك بيت لأميرنا الشاعر عبدالله الفيصل 
يقول البيت
في ترانيمه قصائد بوح
أين منها خرائدُ المتنبي ؟

ما معنى خرائد ؟

وشكراً لكم


----------



## akhooha

كلمة خرائد جمع "خريدة" و خريدة بنت لم تمارس الجنس ـــ أي عذراء​


----------



## A doctor

ولكن ما المقصود ( بخرائد المتنبي ) ؟


----------



## akhooha

amro hakami said:


> ولكن ما المقصود ( بخرائد المتنبي ) ؟


بالصراحة لا أعرف ــ ممكن "خارئد المتنبي" دليل على الخرائد التي كتب عنها المتنبي في بعض قصائده؟ـ​


----------



## Bakr

بما أن الخريدة هي العذراء كما قال أخوها، وهي مجازا اللؤلؤة
فكأنه يعني: أحسن من لآلئ القصائد أو القصائد العذراء التي نظمها المتنبي، وقصيدة عذراء أي لم يقل مثلها أحد
والله أعلم


----------



## A doctor

نعم اخي بكر

فيوجد مواضيع بالانترنت عنوانها ( من خرائد مدح النبي ) و ( خرائد شوقي ) فهذا يدل أنه تشبيه القصائد بالخرائد وهي اللآلئ 
بمعنى قصائد ثمينة والله اعلم


----------



## Arabic Guru

كلمة الخرائد هذه استعارها (الأمير) من بيت للمتنبي يقول فيه:ـ
إذا كنت تخشى العار في كلّ خلوةٍ ... فلم تتصبّاك الحسان الخرائد

والأمير قصد بها العذارى والفتيات الأبكار


----------



## A doctor

ولكن الأمير يقصد على ما اظن أن حبيبته ترانيمها قصائد وبما أنها قصائد فهي أفضل من ( اين منها ) قصائد المتنبي العظيمة والثمينة ( خرائد )  والله اعلم


----------



## Arabic Guru

لاحظ ماذا قال في البيت السابق 
وعلى ثغرك الوضيء كلام 
 يشتهي سماعه كل صب
الهاء في " ترانيمه" تعود للثغر "الفم"ـ


----------



## Bakr

يشرح أحدهم هذا الجمع بين الخريدة والقصيدة
والخريدة هي القصيدة المتكاملة يُقال هذا النص من خرائد الشعر
في هذا الموقع


----------



## A doctor

هذا ما اظنه يا اخي بكر

Arabic Guru اخي

إن الأمير يقصد بترانيم ثغر حبيبته أنها كالقصائد ! وبما ان ترانيم ثغرها كالقصائد فالشاعر قال ( أين منها ) يعني انّ ترانيم ثغر حبيبته المسافة بينها وبين قصائد أو خرائد المتنبي مسافة طويلة وهذا يدل على التفضيل

أي أنّ ترانيم حبيبته أفضل من قصائد أو خرائد المتنبي

وخرائد كما قال اخي بكر هي القصائد المتكاملة


----------



## Arabic Guru

أولاً: الخريدة  و-هنا - في اللغة لها معانٍ عدة ومن بين تلك المعاني: الفتاة العذراء البكر التي لم تُمس أو اللؤلؤة التي لم تثقب
ثانياً: لو افترضنا جدلاً بأن الشاعر عنى بها القصيدة المتكاملة، لماذا حدّد وقال: خرائد المتنبي؟ لماذا لم يقل خرائد ابن تمام أو غيره من الشعراء؟


----------



## Bakr

amro hakami said:


> أي أنّ ترانيم حبيبته أفضل من قصائد أو خرائد المتنبي



أجل، هذا ما فهمتُه!ـ 
الأمير الشاعر يقارن "قصائد بوح" بقصائد المتنبي التي يعتبرها خرائد، أي قصائد متكاملة في الحسن وجمال النظم؛ وكلمة "خريدة" استعملت كعنوان في 
بعض كتب الأدب التراثية لوصف النص الأدبي والكتاب نفسه بالجمال والحسن، أي استعارة لجمال وحسن العذارى واللآلئ؛ في كتاب "خريدة القصر 
وجريدة العصر" للعماد الأصفهاني يقول:ـ
وسميته خريدة القصر وجريدة العصر؛ لأنها حسناء ذات حلي وحلل، غانية تغبطها على الحسن أقمار الكلل


----------



## A doctor

قال خرائد المتنبي لكي يستقيم وزن القصيدة


----------



## Arabic Guru

amro hakami said:


> قال خرائد المتنبي لكي يستقيم وزن القصيدة



جواب غير مقنع!ـ


----------



## A doctor

وهل بإمكانه ان يقول خرائد شوقي؟ او خرائد الخيام ؟ 
فهو ذكر شاعر .. اولاً لكي تستقيم القافية .. ثانياً لأنه شاعر كبير وقصائده متكاملة


----------

